# Karate



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

Maybe this is a silly question, but are woman allowed to teach martial arts in Egypt? and are there many centres where there is teaching of martial arts in Cairo


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sofia Cooper said:


> Maybe this is a silly question, but are woman allowed to teach martial arts in Egypt? and are there many centres where there is teaching of martial arts in Cairo


dunno - but dont see any why not - you will need to do so at a "sporting club"
there are many around.

What style ?? I used to do "Wada Ru" - my brother is brown as is my son, 
What Dan are you ?


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

aqua said:


> dunno - but dont see any why not - you will need to do so at a "sporting club"
> there are many around.
> 
> What style ?? I used to do "Wada Ru" - my brother is brown as is my son,
> What Dan are you ?


Thanx for your reply .....its just i heard that woman are not allowed to be instructors of martials arts in Egypt ,,, and that was from a man who is a Taekwondo intructor and he is Egyptian ....i taught Shotokan Karate and i am a 2nd dan , soon to go for my 3rd dan and was just thinking about teaching it when i eventually move to Egypt . Wado Rye is a very good style as all martial arts have there own benefits 

Regards


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

Sofia Cooper said:


> Thanx for your reply .....its just i heard that woman are not allowed to be instructors of martials arts in Egypt ,,, and that was from a man who is a Taekwondo intructor and he is Egyptian ....i taught Shotokan Karate and i am a 2nd dan , soon to go for my 3rd dan and was just thinking about teaching it when i eventually move to Egypt . Wado Rye is a very good style as all martial arts have there own benefits
> 
> Regards


I practiced Shotokan years back in my teens. I would join if you were to give lessons. Best way to keep fit in my opinion.


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

Shaanz said:


> I practiced Shotokan years back in my teens. I would join if you were to give lessons. Best way to keep fit in my opinion.


Well thanx Shaanz ......it is only a thought at the moment ....yes any martial art is good for a fitness regime and as any sport practised:boxing: .
So iam not even livng there yet .....but when i do and sure if i open my own club your more than welcome 
In the meantime search your local directory and see what clubs there are already


----------



## moataz123 (May 26, 2010)

Sofia Cooper said:


> Well thanx Shaanz ......it is only a thought at the moment ....yes any martial art is good for a fitness regime and as any sport practised:boxing: .
> So iam not even livng there yet .....but when i do and sure if i open my own club your more than welcome
> In the meantime search your local directory and see what clubs there are already


And you were asking if it's safe for a woman alone in Cairo?? :confused2:

I think Cairo people should avoid this lonely woman :tongue1:    (just kidding).


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

moataz123 said:


> And you were asking if it's safe for a woman alone in Cairo?? :confused2:
> 
> I think Cairo people should avoid this lonely woman :tongue1:    (just kidding).


looooooooool yes i can ceratiainlyl look after myself ,,,BUT as a rule i always try and check places out....as i think its only sensible , i never get to complacement ,,,i was wandering more about gangs of men ,,,which i doubt but i thougth i was just get some feedback .......mmmmm lonley ....well maybe i iwll be lol .....guess iwll have to just sight see ,, jeep safari, take the overnight train to Luxor , and Sharm (city of milk as a dear Egytain friend called it )....:eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sofia Cooper said:


> Thanx for your reply .....its just i heard that woman are not allowed to be instructors of martials arts in Egypt ,,, and that was from a man who is a Taekwondo intructor and he is Egyptian ....i taught Shotokan Karate and i am a 2nd dan , soon to go for my 3rd dan and was just thinking about teaching it when i eventually move to Egypt . Wado Rye is a very good style as all martial arts have there own benefits
> 
> Regards




I would think this chap is right, being in a clinch with a guy regardless of the situation is just not on here


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I would think this chap is right, being in a clinch with a guy regardless of the situation is just not on here


mmm yeah ...i think maybe your right ...i have googled this subject and cant find any feed back ....maybe i need to look again ,, and if not i would have to look at self defence classes for woman


----------

